# Rst deuce problems



## The fro (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey ive gotten a problem with my new cannondale trail sl3. More specificly the rst duece fork. I just bought the bike two weeks ago and havnt put on more than 100 miles and the fork has this "slack". When i have the bike in the stand i can just pull down on the wheel and the shock drops about an inch with a metalic clanging sound. Should i be concerned? I work at my lbs so i dont want to piss off my boss or burn any bridges for the fork.. Could it be a warteny issue? Likewise i got a stellar deal. Should i just ebay it and go for something with and air fork? O btw im 125lbs so i havnt bottomed it out or anything.


----------



## mtbzarg (Oct 6, 2011)

If it were me it would be something I would be concerned about. Especially on a new bike that has less than 100 miles on it. I would check with your boss at the LBS you work at. He should be able to assist you when determining if the issue with the fork is indeed a warranty covered issue.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would get a new higher quality fork. You'll thank me later.

You work at your LBS and you don't know what to do? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Look at the bolts on the bottom, I think one of them is a rebound adjust or something. Watch them while you compress or pull on the fork and see if they move in/out. That should not happen, and if it does, your fork probably needs warranty work. On one of the bikes in our fleet (a recent Cannondale with a Deuce) the rebound adjuster pushes out an inch when you compress the fork and makes a metallic clanking sound, which is not supposed to happen- obviously defective. You can also measure that the fork is extending to its full travel, or more. It should not go past its rated travel range (100mm or whatever).


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

I also have almost the same problem on my RST Deuce fork that comes stock on my 2011 Cannondale trail sl 3. After using it under a month (on my third month now) , i started hearing squeaking noise from the fork (squeaking noise like as if you run over a mouse/mice or something) .. no matter how i adjust the rebound, compression the onise still persist, so i ended up taking it to the store where i bought the bike they had me waiting for a week and the rst company havent done anything. So now im saving to get this crappy fork out of my bike and replace it with a descent one.


----------



## The fro (Apr 1, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> I would get a new higher quality fork. You'll thank me later.
> 
> You work at your LBS and you don't know what to do? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Fuuck you im still payin off the bike so im trying to fix it in such a way that il end up with a paycheck sometime relativly soon.


----------



## giantone (Dec 18, 2011)

No seriously communication is a brilliant idea. Ask your boss about it. This should be a great learning opportunity. It sounds to me like it should be under warranty

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Cannondale will warranty this easily. I'm on my second RST Deuce fork on my bike. I have nothing good to say about this fork and if I was going to do this bike purchase over again, I would bite the bullet and get a more expensive Cannondale that didn't have this fork. Because I don't care so much about how much travel I have I'm planning on putting a head shock on this bike once this fork is rendered useless, which I expect will only take a few months judging from other peoples' experiences who have ridden this fork aggressively.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I have the same fork and I know my fat ass bottoms it out all the time. Still works like it did day one. Over 1000 miles later!


----------



## MissionBryan (Aug 2, 2012)

*Um AHEM*

Hello help a poor new man to understand first of all I am currently looking at buying a new 
Duece front shock off Ebay for only 34.99 free shipping get what you pay for I guess.
Secondly what is an lbs and third why did that mean man aim the F loaded machine gun at that guy for questioning his inability to do his work maybe just come back with a response that not only proves you know what to do but that you do it well then he has no more bullets.

Anyway I got gipped (short for gypsy sale) I bought a Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo and it had (cover the kids eyes folks) Wal MArt RCX H1000 shocks on it.In distance I hear someone yell biiiike murdererrrrrr. So now I am going to put on this RST Duece to alleve my conscience when I sell the bike and hope it gets me into heaven after all.

I got off easy 150.00 total for the bike part trade for an old Miyata road bike my sisters contribution to the deal plus 50.00 so I got 50.00 invested here. I ended up with some dia compe rear brakes Shimano tourney Deraileur very Generic indeed and a Promax stem at 110mm. The cranks do not even have a name on them just says A170 making me belive they are 170mm oh well frame is chro butted tube whatever so I know it is pre 2000 Gary Fisher I still got the lightweight 700c wheels to play with. Have fun riding all
In Yeshua Messia
Bryan


----------



## Maunster (Jul 30, 2012)

MissionBryan said:


> why did that mean man aim the F loaded machine gun at that guy for questioning his inability to do his work maybe just come back with a response that not only proves you know what to do but that you do it well then he has no more bullets.


+1 Made my morning!


----------

